# Martial Arts Profis!



## Muli (20 Sep. 2010)

Also ich habe Tränen gelacht 



​


----------



## Crash (20 Sep. 2010)

rofl3 Der Kerl ab 0:50 ist der Hammer 

:thx: Muli


----------



## Miraculix (20 Sep. 2010)

rofl3 rofl3 rofl3

:thx: Muli für "Wilhelm Tell" und all die andern _Helden_


----------



## Punisher (20 Sep. 2010)

lol


----------



## Q (21 Sep. 2010)

immerhin, der Apfel ist runtergefallen  :thx:


----------

